# Brain Buddies



## Florian (Apr 12, 2012)

Does anybody of you like to play Brain Buddies on facebook?
What are your records?

Best Run: 3814
Memory: 1177
Logic: 937
Calculations: 859
Visual: 841

Best in each:
Memory: 1177
Logic: 1069
Calculations: 859
Visual: 1038
would be 4143.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 12, 2012)

i played it once because i saw you played it  it said i was better then most people for there first time.


----------



## Florian (Apr 12, 2012)

What was your score?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Florian said:


> What was your score?


 
got no idea


----------



## Maskow (Apr 12, 2012)

My second run (and I don't think I will play it again : F):
Memory: 1352
Logic: 645
Calculations: 815
Visual: 631
Total: 3443
"You are smarter than 99.6% of all players in the world." LOL 

How to get more points in the first game? My memorisation time was something about 0 xd


----------



## retep (Apr 12, 2012)

Memory: 1028
Logic: 542
Calculations: 544
Visual: 867
Total: 2981

I really struggle on the calculations and logic ones, takes me so long. I also kind of hate how you need some mouse accuracy, I clicked the wrong boxes and stuff several times lol

Cool game, never seen it before, but am I seriously smarter than 99% of the world according to this?...


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 12, 2012)

First attempt:

Memory: 904
Logic: 447
Calculation: 733
Visual: 465
Total: 2549

I like the memory one the most.

Edit: 1055, 809, 525, 672 = 3061.


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 12, 2012)

memory: 608
logic: 494
Calculations:610
visual:574

Hungover and on a laptop so the visual was a pain. could feel my brain rebelling against the logic ones physically lol.

Also I seen one of my friends has a score of 4126 as his best run. His top score in memory is 1652.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Apr 12, 2012)

BEST RUN 4630
Memory 981
Logic 1124
Calculations 1731 (like a boss)
Visual 794

INDIVIDUAL BESTS
Memory 981
Logic 1723 (wish i could solve cubes as fast as counting them lol)
Calculations 1887(i guess 64-65 calculations on the calculator with 100% accuracy was it)
Visual 880

Edit, Maskow, you can do better on memory i believe


----------



## qqwref (Apr 12, 2012)

First try: 1375+898+1011+753 = 4037 

and then my second full try: 1573+1025+820+799 = 4217 (bad calculation stage D: )


----------



## Florian (Apr 12, 2012)

qqwref said:


> First try: 1375+898+1011+753 = 4037
> 
> and then my second full try: 1573+1025+820+799 = 4217 (bad calculation stage D: )



You are a Minesweeper-pro too right? That probably helps alot for memory


----------



## JohnLaurain (Apr 13, 2012)

You're a genius qq D: I only got 1912 for first time, but this is on a laptop with trackpad. Now to try with a mouse's accuracy

Second full run: 2080
Memory 310
Logic 517
Calculation 721
532


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 13, 2012)

Best run : 3218

Memory : 1014
Logic : 839
Calculation : 667 
Visual : 698

Overall bests : 

M - 1014
L - 839
C - 713
V - 780


----------



## qqwref (Apr 13, 2012)

Florian said:


> You are a Minesweeper-pro too right? That probably helps alot for memory


I am, but I think it helps mouse control a lot more than memory. I guess being good at short-term memory comes with practice... and being good at chunking patterns of squares into groups.


----------



## makimozak (Apr 13, 2012)

I played Brain Buddies a lot about two years ago. I have been holding a world record in a Visual minigame for a long time (aliens, 1675 points) and, as far as I know, still hold a wolrd record in a memory minigame without use of a touchscreen (tiles, 2445 points).

The game had a lot of potential, but it is a mess now. There are a lot of "speedhacks" and that compromises the integrity of the results. People use a touchscreen instead of a mouse to get better results, and it is impossible to detect. There are bugs that would be simple to fix, but developers are unwilling to do so. They have moved to more lucrative projects ("Monster Zoo" crap) and pretty much have abandoned Brain Buddies. Third minigames in Memory and Visual categories are listed as "Coming Soon!" for more than four years now. 

I wouldn't advise anyone to play this game seriously because of the rampant cheating and developers abandoning the game.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 19, 2012)

I got 1970 on Tile Terror: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyHMHJWEH_I

2445 is very impressive o_0 It's too bad bout the speedhacks and developer issues... oh well. I guess it's a lot easier to make a game like this than to optimize it and keep it up to date.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I got 1970 on Tile Terror: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyHMHJWEH_I
> 
> 2445 is very impressive o_0 It's too bad bout the speedhacks and developer issues... oh well. I guess it's a lot easier to make a game like this than to optimize it and keep it up to date.



Nice, tile terror is my favourite too.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2012)

best run: 3918 (1253 + 934 + 883 + 848)
best singles: 1551, 1224, 1242, 1147



qqwref said:


> I got 1970 on Tile Terror: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyHMHJWEH_I


That's some crazy fast clicking .


----------



## Jakube (Apr 20, 2012)

Play this game a bit the last two weeks. 
Just got a new PB best run: 1078 + 1302 + 1380 + 940 = 4700 
Best runs are: 1154 (Tile Terror), 1302 (Drop Box), 1380 (Time Wrap), 1038 (Freeze An Alien)

I'm pretty bad at memory


----------



## Jakube (Apr 20, 2012)

After clicking on play, a menu opens and left you can choose different games for memory, logic, ... But most of them you have to unlock by getting a certain score.


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 20, 2012)

I would love to play this game, unfortunately I don't have a Facebook.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 20, 2012)

No, not in the trophy room. Just click play. 
It look like that: 


Spoiler: Pics



This appears when I load the page:





After clicking "Spielen" (German for Play) this appears: 
On the left site you can choose between Random or certain games. 






If this don't appear in your game then the "extra" games aren't unlocked for you. You have to get a certain amount of points with the normal games.


----------



## conn9 (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok, it's not coming up with those options, even though I've unlocked a few other game modes, so I'll just keep playing and hope for the best. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 20, 2012)

first run (trackpad. need to use a mouse)
1925.
trackpad kept glitching out when i was trying to click fast :/

EDIT: second try 2515. sorry conn9 :b


----------



## conn9 (Apr 21, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> EDIT: second try 2515. sorry conn9 :b



Hehe , I had 2530, but it wouldn't connect to the servers. Still, I have a mouse, and it doesn't look like you used one, but I can't choose what games I play, so sometimes it skips the tile terror one, oh well. Tomorrow I'll get 2700+ hopefully (or just beat you).


----------



## Florian (Apr 21, 2012)

Finally broke the 4000 barrier and that even with a **** visual score.
Memory(Tile Terror):1253
Logic(Drop Box):1179
Calculations(Time Warp):865
Visual(Freeze an Alien):794 
=4091
could have been 4300 with a 1003+ in Visual.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 21, 2012)

5324 total  With a 2169 on Tile Terror, and _no mistakes_


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyone know how long it takes to unlock drop box logic game? It looks so much easier...


----------



## Florian (Apr 21, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Anyone know how long it takes to unlock drop box logic game? It looks so much easier...


 
It's easier for like upto 1500 points (even though my record is 1280). For 2500+ the 2nd one in logic is better.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 21, 2012)

I like the Drop Box more. I just found out, that you actually can use the numeric keypad. So my new PB with Drop box: 1659

And again:
1078 + 1437 + 1520 + 1087 = *5122*


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 22, 2012)

Just broke 4000:
4225g
1253g M
1017g L
966g C
989g V


----------



## conn9 (Apr 22, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Just broke 4000:
> 4225g
> 1253g M
> 1017g L
> ...


 
k nvm

Edir: Just pwned Odder, only 72 off the 3000 mark.


----------



## Sa967St (May 14, 2012)

Finally beat qq's score. :3

New best run:
1276 + 1712 + 1415 + 1038 = 5441
(Tile Terror, Shoot Pattern, Number Shootout, Freeze an Alien)

Best singles:
1574, 1899, 1555, 1234

Number Shootout is really addicting.


----------

